# Omicron targeted Booster approved by NIAC



## odyssey06 (16 Sep 2022)

New Covid-19 vaccine boosters which protect against strains of the Omicron variant will be rolled out from next month.  The National Immunisation Advisory Committee (NIAC) has recommended authorised adapted bivalent vaccines for all those aged 12 years and older who are eligible for a booster vaccination. The new boosters include components of the original virus strain of Sars-CoV-2 and the Omicron variant.

First booster doses continue to be offered to people aged 12 and older and people aged 5 to 11 with a weak immune system who have yet to receive one.
Second boosters are being offered to the following:

People aged 50 to 64
People aged over 12 who are at high risk of severe illness
People aged over 12 in a long-term care facility
Healthcare workers
Pregnant women (over 16 weeks)
Anyone who is eligible for both a flu vaccine and a Covid booster vaccine can receive them at the same time from participating GPs and pharmacies from next month once its been at least four months since their last Covid-19 vaccine or infection. 









						New Omicron-specific vaccines to be rolled out as boosters from next month, Health Minister says
					

Anyone who is eligible for both a flu vaccine and a Covid booster vaccine can receive them at the same time from next month.




					www.thejournal.ie
				












						Answering patients’ questions about the bivalent COVID-19 vaccine
					

First update to mRNA shots is safe and most people are eligible—but there is some advice about mixing the booster with other vaccines. Learn more.




					www.ama-assn.org


----------



## odyssey06 (29 Dec 2022)

2nd booster now offered to all adults








						Covid booster for 18-49s, first vaccine for infants
					

The Covid-19 booster vaccination is to be offered to anyone aged 18-49, while a first vaccine for infants and children aged six months to four years has been authorised.




					www.rte.ie


----------

